# My version of a clicker - mock-up.



## Russianwolf (Aug 1, 2012)

Early Rendering of what I'm working on.

what do you think?


----------



## hewunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Robert111 (Aug 1, 2012)

hewunch said:


> Can't wait to see it.



Me, too. Bring it.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you expect it to have a clip?


----------



## watch_art (Aug 1, 2012)

Is it easier to design with a computer image or with paper and pen?

I think it looks really cool though.
Are you making the metal bits yourself or modifying stuff you already have or...?


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Aug 2, 2012)

I like the taper at the top and the whole idea overall.:biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Aug 2, 2012)

Does it need a clip?


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 2, 2012)

OK Mike, you computered a nice picture. Let's see the pen! :biggrin: Good job on the design.


----------



## Kd5nay (Aug 2, 2012)

Am I missing something?? I don't see a mock up picture anywhere.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Aug 2, 2012)

CSue - I make pens for myself, my family, and (just about as importantly) customers. I sell at a number of stores in my area and also do a few "art shows" each year. Although we see quite a few beautiful and wonderfully crafted clipless pens here (ie, the current "featured photo"), I don't see a significant market for one. Certainly, there are folk who prefer them, but I'm thinking not for a kit pen, even a real nice one. Hey, maybe an option - with or without?

Kd5nay - Click on Mike's attached file (V1C.pdf)


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm working on the clip, but its nearly impossible to "draw" one in sketchup. :tongue: The clip will fit above the small ring at the top of the wood section.

All the metal bits will be new, nothing from an existing kit except maybe the clip (can't find a source for a non-kit clip that I like, at least not a source that returns emails ). I've already fully speced all the pieces, made a couple pieces in ebonite, etc. Next is to make them in metal for a prototype. 3 day weekend this week.

Justin, I did it on paper first (I always have a small sketchbook with me as I've been an artist for 30+ years, you never know when ideas come), then in MS paint to scale in 2d, then in sketchup to see what a 3d rendering would look like. Took about an hour in sketchup to figure out how to do it. It'd probably take 15 minutes now.


----------



## BSea (Aug 2, 2012)

So is this going to be a production component set?  Or just a limited custom run of parts for your own pens?  If it's a production set for sale, what click mechanism are you going to use?


----------



## Kd5nay (Aug 2, 2012)

Ted iin Michigan said:
			
		

> CSue - I make pens for myself, my family, and (just about as importantly) customers. I sell at a number of stores in my area and also do a few "art shows" each year. Although we see quite a few beautiful and wonderfully crafted clipless pens here (ie, the current "featured photo"), I don't see a significant market for one. Certainly, there are folk who prefer them, but I'm thinking not for a kit pen, even a real nice one. Hey, maybe an option - with or without?
> 
> Kd5nay - Click on Mike's attached file (V1C.pdf)



Hmmm...must be something with my account then.  There's no link or attachment that I can see.  Oh well, thanks.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 2, 2012)

BSea said:


> So is this going to be a production component set?  Or just a limited custom run of parts for your own pens?  If it's a production set for sale, what click mechanism are you going to use?



Possibly, it'll depend on costs and if people want it. If so, I doubt I'll get rich doing it.

Definitely, made it for me. Got tired of the weaknesses in the kits. This is just the first.

German, only the best.

Already talking to a machine shop. Should have demos by end of the month.

:biggrin: For me this is about getting back to creating more than anything. 

By the way, the top taper matches the nib taper, so its a really well balanced pen.


----------



## BSea (Aug 2, 2012)

The reason I asked is because I'm a big fan of click pens.  But other than the long clicker, I've not found a kit that I like all that much.  I really like the kitless click that Jonathon Brooks suggested to me using the click mechanism from Richard Greenwald.

One thing you might consider is offering the parts individually.  I'd be interested in the nibs for sure.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 2, 2012)

BSea said:


> The reason I asked is because I'm a big fan of click pens.  But other than the long clicker, I've not found a kit that I like all that much.  I really like the kitless click that Jonathon Brooks suggested to me using the click mechanism from Richard Greenwald.
> 
> One thing you might consider is offering the parts individually.  I'd be interested in the nibs for sure.



Richard sells Schmidt mechanisms.... from Germany. :biggrin:

At least at first, I'll be buying them in sets. If I had a $20k+ cnc machine, maybe, but for now I have to outsource the work to Pennsylvania.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Aug 2, 2012)

The sample pen is the easy part or even to make a few is fine, the problem is to make lots of the same in a economical manner. Then there is the finishing, I have just  buffed 16000 parts by hand it is not fun.

The Clips - That is the single most expensive part of the pen. I have cut them with a wire EDM - the best finish, Water jet - Bad  finish and also laser cut the clips. If they do it right the finish is pretty good. The clips then gets tumbled until it has a smooth 
finish on the edges, then bend it into the desired shape, heat treat the clips, tumble again to get the dark discoloration  from the heat treatment of the clips and then  burnish them to a very good shine and finally buff them to a chrome like finish.

I have also tried to electropolish the parts but you still have to go through all the steps just not the buffing part. Cost for that is between $0.19 - $0.35 per part.


----------



## BSea (Aug 2, 2012)

Russianwolf said:


> Richard sells Schmidt mechanisms.... from Germany. :biggrin:


I kind of thought that's what you would be using.  Good choice.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 2, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> The sample pen is the easy part or even to make a few is fine, the problem is to make lots of the same in a economical manner. Then there is the finishing, I have just  buffed 16000 parts by hand it is not fun.
> 
> The Clips - That is the single most expensive part of the pen. I have cut them with a wire EDM - the best finish, Water jet - Bad  finish and also laser cut the clips. If they do it right the finish is pretty good. The clips then gets tumbled until it has a smooth
> finish on the edges, then bend it into the desired shape, heat treat the clips, tumble again to get the dark discoloration  from the heat treatment of the clips and then  burnish them to a very good shine and finally buff them to a chrome like finish.
> ...



Ain't nobody said that it was going to be easy. :biggrin: I agree, that clip is the bugger. I think there is a reason that there is like one manufacturer for 90% of the clips in the world. No one else wants to do it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Aug 15, 2012)

Goodie goodie, just got work that the prototype parts are finished and in the mail. May have the first one ready by the weekend.


----------

